

How to Add Twitter’s New Product Cards to your Shopify Store? - mrtomasuolo
http://blog.virali.ca/2013/09/twitter-product-cards/

======
tegansnyder
Tom... I took your approach and applied it to Magento. Thanks!
[https://gist.github.com/tegansnyder/6586013](https://gist.github.com/tegansnyder/6586013)

